# Artifacts....



## stillhunter (Jun 20, 2018)

Some of the larger ones I've found over the years...





and a shard of pottery




this pottery was made by pressing clay into a reed basket/mold and firing it, Occoneechee style. It is about 1/4" thick and by the scant curve of this shard the vessel was HUGE!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 20, 2018)

Pretty neat. Did you have an idea where to dig or just found by accident?


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 20, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Pretty neat. Did you have an idea where to dig or just found by accident?



I found almost all of these while I was Surveying for decades and have a bunch more smaller pieces, arrowheads, spear tips,scrapers etc.


----------



## Ash_403 (Jun 21, 2018)

Very cool. I've never found anything that large.
I have a small arrowhead that I found in my backyard garden.


Hey, the beer's still cold too, huh.


----------

